# Flashing CWM Recovery Without Internet



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there anyway to (or how do you) flash CWM recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-droidx.zip without internet? For example, after I bootstrap recovery using Droid 2 Bootstrap and boot into recovery, I tried to install file zip file mentioned above through installing zip file from sd method but get stuck at "Replacing stock recovery with clockworkmod recovery..." I know you can manually flash the recovery through adb fastboot but the file is not an .img file. The other method is through downloading and flashing through RM.

Any help would be greatly appreciated it.

Thank you.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Use wifi to flash. Im sure u can find a hotspot close to you

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks your help but that defeat the purpose of my question. I do have internet. Sometime with stock ROM, I can't connect to wifi even if it's there.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If u already have the zip you can put it in the preinstall/recovery folder and rename it recovery.zip guess I misunderstood the original question. Hopefully this will help you

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

I tried the method you mentioned but no dice.

Do you know how to restore backups made with 5.0.2.0 with the old bootstrap version? That's the main reason why I wanted to be able to install CWM Rec manually. I can't restore the new backup with the bootstrap rec version.

Or, how about turning the recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-droidx.zip to the .img for fastboot flash?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

5.0.2.0 backups can't be restored on older version. There is no fast boot for Droid x

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

You can use Droid 2 Bootstrap, side-load the APK. Then bootstrap recovery (If you are on stock blur), it will hijack recovery and install an old version of CWM. Then drop the latest recovery.zip (if it isn't a flashable one) into /preinstall/recovery with mode rwxr-xr-x (Should be chmod 755 in adb) and then try rebooting into recovery.


----------



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> You can use Droid 2 Bootstrap, side-load the APK. Then bootstrap recovery (If you are on stock blur), it will hijack recovery and install an old version of CWM. Then drop the latest recovery.zip (if it isn't a flashable one) into /preinstall/recovery with mode rwxr-xr-x (Should be chmod 755 in adb) and then try rebooting into recovery.


How do I go about doing mode rwxr-xr-x, and chmod 755 is simply typing adb chmod 755? I tried to put recovery.zip into /prepinstall/recovery with root explorer but no work


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

Use either ES file explorer or Root explorer (any file manager with root permission) and longpress the zip. Select permissions (In ES, properties > Permissions) to change permissions on the file.

In adb...

su
cd /preinstall/recovery
chmod 755 recovery.zip

then reboot the phone.

If you could, upload the zip for me so I know what you're trying to use? Do also make sure there are no rogue apks in the preinstall folder taking up space (usually adobe flash and a racing game apk.) Go ahead and delete those. Run Fix Permissions in rom manager to make sure the system has the right permissions to boot into CWM.

I assume this is on a stock blur unit? And you HAVE run droid 2 bootstrap to hijack recovery. You're just trying to update it, correct?


----------



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

skreelink,

Yes it's for .621. I want to install it to use the camcorder. Thanks for the instruction, will try it once I put .621 back.


----------



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, just tried your method. Worked like a charm. So they key is "permissions"! Thanks a lot.


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

wolftou said:


> Ok, just tried your method. Worked like a charm. So they key is "permissions"! Thanks a lot.


Glad it worked out for you.


----------

